# SHEEP ADDICTS ANONYMOUS



## Baymule (May 8, 2016)

The goaties are having so much fun on their GOAT ADDICTS ANONYMOUS thread, @frustratedearthmother suggested one for the sheepies, so here we go! If you are addicted to sheep, love sheep, want sheep, have sheep, knit with wool, or do _anything _sheep, then post here! I'll kick it off;

I lurked here before joining. I wanted sheep. We lived in town on a small lot and finally sold and moved to our happy home on 8 acres. After 5 years of wanting sheep, I got SHEEP!! We bought 4 bred Katahdin/Dorper ewes and a month or two later, they had lambs! Now I shall inundate you with pictures and I hope everyone else does the same!

But FIRST, the SHEEP ADDICTS ANONYMOUS motto;

MY NAME IS BAYMULE AND I AM A SHEEP ADDICT!


----------



## luvmypets (May 8, 2016)

I'm in lets do it! 

MY NAME IS LUVMYPETS AND I AM A SHEEP ADDICT!


----------



## luvmypets (May 8, 2016)

Here are pictures of my kids 



 

And ofc little Ras


----------



## norseofcourse (May 8, 2016)

LOL love the thread!  I am norseofcourse and I'm addicted to sheep


----------



## Latestarter (May 8, 2016)

I'm getting started late, but think I'm going to be a sheep addict as well. I love a roast leg of lamb, and lamb chops, and... well, you get the idea. Some day in the hopefully not to distant future I will have me some


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2016)

Shamelessly a Babydoll sheep addict! 
Got 4 ewes and a ram earlier this year and getting two more ewes next month!
Makes for a grand total of 4 rams, 1 cheviot ewe and 14 ewes!   
Which means I will be hogging at least 1 ewe lamb from most of my original ewes in 2017!


----------



## Sheepshape (May 9, 2016)

Hopelessly addicted...rehab. has failed totally, counselling of no use, sheep paraphernalia all over the house.....

Started with 4 about 10 years ago, now have 60 adults and 101 lambs from this year's lambing.


----------



## Latestarter (May 9, 2016)

Ummm didn't the OP start with 4 sheep as well?  Well, at least she has a road map to follow aye @Sheepshape ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 9, 2016)

I'm with LS on this one.  I LOVE me some lamb...in the crock pot with red wine, garlic, rosemary... yum!!

But, I have learned from this forum that baby sheep are some of the cutest critters EVER!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2016)

We bought a Dorper ram and brought him home. He's 8 months old and we named him Prince. He is in a pasture up front and the ewes are in a pasture in the back, but the ladies sure know a MAN is in the house! LOL This means I can have even MORE sheep!!

How do ya' like my fancy cow-panel-cut-in-half-hay-square? Just put round bale in corner and clip half cow panels together. Then cover with small tarp. TA-DA!!


----------



## secuono (Jun 16, 2016)

Ended up getting 5 new ewes after the earlier sheep, which I kept 2 ewes out of those 5. So 7 new sheep this year!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 16, 2016)

Keep going like that and you'll be real glad you're getting the acreage next door.   Of course you'll have no room for hay fields


----------



## secuono (Jun 16, 2016)

...2 of the 5 I mentioned before, not out of the 5 I recently got. So it was 5 new and kept 2 of those. Then got 3 new and kept. And lastly 2 more new and kept. Which makes 7 in all. 

Just read my post and it seemed off, so tried to better word it, but may of just made it worse...lol. 

Oh well, a trailer full! Close enough!


And since I have that land now, I can add a 4th new ram! But not this year! Don't want to mess with that just yet. 

....

Technically, I could possibly do 6 rams/breeding groups, if I divided up the barn just right....So many sheep...so many lambs.....will be so hard to keep up with! They are tiny but so gosh darned fast! =0


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 16, 2016)

I didn't really need a *cough* 4th *cough* cormo ram but I kind of did and he was the right price and he fit in my car so he came home with me. 




I'm sort of half heartedly looking for a jacob ram too. Pretty soon I'll have enough rams that each ewe can have her own


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks a good set up.....but my lot are SO daft they would definitely get their heads through (and not back). I have had to extract one lamb from the fence about 8 times.....she can get her head through, but not back. Somewhat forgiven in that she is a Blue Faced Leicester and the ears will go one way and not so well the other. Equally so with horned lambs.

Trouble is, if the holes are big enough for the head to go through and come back with ease, then there's loads of waste.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 17, 2016)

Well,since I was and still am  addicted to sheep so I whent into the venture as a ranch for profit. I bought 100 or more ewes at a time.  I had more ewes than all of  those sheep mentioned above by  x10 + ++  per year. My Suffolk rams and 1 Ramboulet ram (to sire replacement ewes only )  to  Ramboulett and Corriedale ewe , plus purebred Suffolk ewe band with a density in breeding groups was 1 ram to 30+ ewes. All x bred lambs and Ramboullet males were wheathered and  sold. I BBQed whole lambs for a number of functions per year. When the market for wool crashed, I sold out as it became unprofitable to be in the sheep business. Now that I am retired and if I was to raise sheep again, the best sheep to raise in this day and age of the industry would be the Dorper as this sheep has the best qualities to turn a profit under today's economy.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 14, 2016)

Started with one ewe lamb in 2006, now I'm up to 28 sheep and one goat after slowly growing my flock the past couple years with homegrown ewe lambs. I'm about to cut my flock down to have some spending cash, my fiance and I are buying a house with 7.2 acres and these sheep need a barn and a fence over there. My old and injured (my 2006 and 2009 ewes plus Rosie, with a torn prepubic tendon) will stay at my parent's; my dad likes the sheep and taking care of them, and here they won't be bred (which would be nice for them). So I will be culling my flock to my most productive ewes (probably 5-7 of them) and purchasing a new ram to breed them to (I'm thinking Texel). I have three ewe lambs I want to keep, plus some of the other 2013-2015 ewes. And then growing my flock back up to 20-30 ewes, depending on how much land he'll let me have for the sheep


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 9, 2016)

So, i don't have any sheep. (  ) None, Nada, Zero, Zilch, Nothin'. BUT! soon... verry soon hopefully.
I'm working towards getting a bunch of Katahdin ewes and a ram. Like 10 total is what I'm thinking right now but we'll see. At first I'll just get 2 or 3 ewes and exchange labor for breeding services with one of the local sheep farms. Then someday I'll have my own ram. Either Katahdin(preferred) or Dorper. My goal is to sell young lambs for meat or breeding.
So, I'm starting my own sheep addiction story. It'll be fun! (and hopefully not too expensive XD)


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow you all have a bunch of sheep! I have only had at most 5 at a time. If I had it my way there would be like 50. But sadly we dont have room for that many. This year I will be having more than one ewe pregnant at a time so that will be different as I have had one lamb ayear for 4 years.


----------



## secuono (Sep 9, 2016)

Need to edit my original post. 4th ram was sold, then a different ram I had bred and sold I bought back, so 4 rams again. Then 7 new ewes in all, so 15 Babydoll ewes!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 9, 2016)

Go gettum Micah! Best wishes for success in your passion!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 9, 2016)

So total of 19 sheep then Secuono? right? Hey, what ever happened to that escape artist pig you had? The one who used to photo bomb you? I don't recall hearing anything more about him/her... Sorry, I know this is a sheep thread, but I seem to have issues with following protocol...


----------



## secuono (Sep 9, 2016)

Yup, 19!

A string of extra hot wire fixed the issue. She's still growing.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 10, 2016)

We took 3 lambs to slaughter and kept 2 ewe lambs. They will join the flock and I'll have 6 ewes! This means MORE LAMBS!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 10, 2016)

Have you started breeding them yet with your new ram? Or have they not started coming into heat yet...


----------



## secuono (Sep 11, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Have you started breeding them yet with your new ram? Or have they not started coming into heat yet...


Who, mine or?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry Secuono... was asking Baymule.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 11, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Have you started breeding them yet with your new ram? Or have they not started coming into heat yet...


They haven't joined the flock yet, but will soon.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 11, 2016)

I ended up buying Murphy




And Glen




the rams, and was given 3 ewes. But then I sold 5 sheep so that's pretty even. I have several more on my sales list but haven't gotten around to advertising them yet. It's not an addiction if you sell more than you buy right?


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 11, 2016)

Since there is such a high ratio of rams to ewes on a small back yard operation where ONE ram will be more than ready and able to service the ewes . Commercial range sheep breeders keep 1 ram to 30 ewes and the one manages to get all 30 or the great majority to lamb to be profitable ... so YES, that translates to  a costly addiction.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 13, 2016)

Lady Baa Baa is in heat and Prince is courting her.  LOL Judging from her back end, there's been a few "misses"  but hopefully he's figured out where it goes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Baymule (Sep 15, 2016)

I have more pictures of my sheep on my phone than I do of my grand children.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 15, 2016)

Me too ( goats not sheep) and sometimes I feel bad about that, lol.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 16, 2016)

The best pictures capture the grands with the sheep. And even better than that is if I can get the grands, sheep and one of the dogs with maybe a chicken investigating what they are up to.


----------



## secuono (Apr 11, 2018)

Updating.
30 sheep now. 

Pigs are gone. Ducks gone, rabbits, too. Have 5 pet banty chickens. Focusing on my sheep. Do have 4 horses now, though.


----------

